

Ask HN: Whats the best way to give away $25 amazon gift vouchers? - vs2

Hi,<p>I would like to give away $25 Amazon gift vouchers as a strategy to get people to use my bootstrapped startup<p>Whats the best way to give the vouchers away? I would like to give them to the fist 10 people who create public business plans on my site http://www.venturesocially.com but I dont want to be sued or get taken to the cleaners.<p>I want to limit the total spend to $500 dollars<p>What terms and conditions should I put in place to limit myself to getting in trouble?
======
sachitgupta
If you want to use it for marketing, you could get people to tweet a
particular status message, where you randomly select a few entries to win the
prize.

~~~
vs2
I have a plan for the event, basically for the first 10 public ventures would
get a voucher

my concern is more to do we opening some form of loop hole or exposing my
company for more than its worth

------
vs2
here is the list of rules I have come up with

<http://www.venturesocially.com/offer.php>

